# Hello from onboard LD Lines from Le Harve



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If anyone wants to know anything about LD lines i,m onboard now. Just sailed from Le Harve. You get free internet all the way over in the cotton club if you pay the 5 pound for club class. Quite impressed so far. Tell you what the foods like later.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry food*

Hi

A fiver allowing net access on the crossing is not bad at all.

I will be interested to read about the food. The last meal I had on a ferry - P&O - should not have been fed to a hungry dog never mind paying passengers.

Russell


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope you have a smoooooooth crossing

Ian
Three Green


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We used LD Lines last year and very good it was too. 

It's only problem seems to be a paucity of cabins.

Dave


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Barely a ripple, not enough to blow the fog away. Bit brass monkeys at Le Mans this morning though. Had to put the oven on this morning to supplement the webasto. Tempted to turn round and go straight back to Spain.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Foods nothing to write home about. Tesco cafe standard at twice the price.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a footnote.

I was reading a poster on the ferry that says that they have 2 brand new ships being built for there routes from Portsmouth and the are committed to the long term development. Louis Dreyfus is a large and successful french company so lets keep our fingers crossed that someone may yet give Brittany ferries a run for there money.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It needs something to bring the prices down; Portsmouth is very convenient for us (only 30 mins away), but the timings at present aren't very good; if they have more than 1 ship running it'll help, and of course give Brittany F's some competition.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahoy there!

Yes, more competition should help.

The number of sailings in total, across all companies and ports, seems about right, but it would be nice to see it granulated down to many more companies, with less market share each.

That way, they could compete with eachother, and we could vote with our feet.


----------

